# Help! Olevia 232V Firmware needed



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

My wife has an Olevia 232V-S13 that we've used in the bedroom for the last two years. Recently I tried plugging in my blu-ray and get an error message: invalid format. Looking on-line this was a common problem, but solved with a firmware update. Unfortunately, Olevia is no longer around as a LCD manufacturer, and I cannot find firmware for the unit. The official support websites are down, Internet archive doesn't have anything, and a search of the Internet hasn't turned up anything. So here I am 

Also, the blue-powerlight goes on when the TV turns off....

Is there anyone out there with a firmware update for the 232V-S13? 
note: My SN 3rd letter is L, not C. Different firmwares, same TV onder:
My current firmware is: A34-26L.


Thanks all


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow... that's a bummer...
How did you find the info online, another forum? If so, you might be able to contact some of the people that posted there about it and get copies of the update from them...


----------

